# Garage overhead storage



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Next weekend my project will be to throw up some overhead storage shelves. Looking to get opinions on designs for it. 

Area is 10ft Long against the wall, shelves will be 28in deep, and drop down 30in from the ceiling. Attaching a photo of the area(excuse my mess). Also attaching a photo of my plan for building them, but with just a single shelf, not two. Does anyone have a better idea? Suggestions to improve upon the existing plan?

Thanks


----------



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

*shelves*

put two shelves in at least part of the way. You will be surprised how fast they fill up and be happy to get stuff off of the floor. You can thank us later


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is what I did.


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

If you like to store stuff in containers, there are some slick ideas out there for rail systems to put the containers overhead.

like this one:





It depends on how accessible you need the things that you are storing. if it is your WD40 and duct tape, these systems wouldn't work too well, but if it is your halloween decorations, it might be just the ticket. And it requires a lot less wood than shelves.

-Sammy


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ I like that set up....really nice if you have 8' ceilings.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Will be used to store coolers, gas cans, Honda eu2000 and 1000 generator, and some other odds and ends. Main goal is to free up some of my floor space so I can put another shelving unit on the floor.


----------

